# Finally getting a plow truck



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been on this site for a while now and looked for a plow or plow and truck near NC on here with no success. Finally, in two weeks my friend is driving down from Mass his '88 Ram 150 4x4 short bed for me to buy. It has a 318, 4 speed manual and 8' old school Meyer. It is not a pretty truck, but for $800.00 it's a good deal. It is going to be a good project (hopefully) and I will try to post photos of progress. I am going to swap the bed for a flat bed. I will give away the bed to anyone who wants to come get it. If not, I am going to scrap it.

After this project I want a plow for my '04 Ram 4x4 2500 diesel. They would make a nice pair I think. No, we don't get that much snow here, but when we do, plowing is in high demand and not many people do it. My wife and I would like to get back home to New England at some point. New Hampshire is the goal and already haveing two plow trucks would get me ahead of the game, because I like the business. I wish I had kept a couple of my F250's I used to pow with in Mass, oh well. Ok, this is long enough.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It doesnt snow there.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, it doesn't snow up here either!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It doesn't seem to snow anywhere anymore . This is just gonna be a truck to mess around with, might even use it as an investment if I ever get tired of it and want a new project. Going to pay $800.00, but after some work and making it look nice and have it running well. I'm thinking maybe I can get $2500.00 - $3000.00 for it. Heck I could part it out for more than $800.00. I said I was paying a $1000, but the extra 200 is for his gas money and trouble to deliver it. I have seen two beat up plow trucks for sale down here and they sold for way more than they were worth and went fast. I was thinking about trying to pick up mostly church accounts. When it snows, nobody is going to go and the parking lots are usuallypretty simple and open.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I got my '87 about three months ago, it rain for tow days and then quit on me. Needs a new fuel sending unit, power steering pump, cat back exhaust and that is about it. The guy I bought it from had two pages of new parts with reciepts. All the body panels were replaced three years ago for example. It has a 4" lift on it, so I bought it for a beater and off road mudding truck. When it runs, it does good, but the 5.2 is a lug of an engine. I paid $1200 for it. This inlcuded the truck, a bed full of spare parts, 8 wheels, 10 matching tires, and a really good stereo system with 4x6' Tweeters in the dorrs and the dash and 3 10" JL Audio subs behind the seat. The stereo alone is worth probably $500 and the wheels and tires come out ot be another $600, so there is the price of the truck right there. Good luck. Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That kind of how I figure it. The plow alone has to be worth $500-600. I will certainly post pics, but you might want to have a few beers before looking, it might make it look better  . It needs paint and has some dings and needs some interior work, but hey what do you want for cheap money. From what I understand the 4 speed manual in it is a very good transmission.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hahaha... The uglier the better for these older trucks. I love nothing more than pulling into a store parking lot, mud up to the windows, the "free flow" exhasut and Lynyrd on the stereo. That to me is fun. Some of the looks I get are great. My girlfriends don't usually appreciate that much though. I have heard that the 4 speed manual is good. I have a rebuilt auto which seems to be OK for the 100 miles that I have driven it! Here are some pics of mine when I first got it. Still looks the same seeing that I have only put 100 miles on it!!! It had 178,850 and still runs strong. Origional motor and trany!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Pic #2 from the front. Notice the bin underneath to catch the leaking gas! Wahoooo:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The interior is actually pretty good except half of the seat id duct taped, but here is a shot from along side with the door open.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, forgot the pic on that last one...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's a nice looking truck. The one I am getting is the exact same thing, but not nearly as nice looking. My buddy did a bunch of work to it mechanically, so it should really just need all fluids changed, tune up and some other little odds and ends. Then it will undergo surgery for a flat bed built by me. I am actually considering doing side work making truck accesories payup .


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wish you were close to me. I have been thinking about putting a custom flatbed on this, but the bed is in such great shape that I would have a hard time doing away with it. It has a brand new bedliner and bed sides. There is not any rust on the bed at all.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I may just use this truck as an investment if I get tired of it after a while. What I mean is fix it up, get a cheapy paint job and resell it after driving it for a while or whatever. I'm for sure going to do a flat bed and have been thinking about maybe making it a dump. The tranny has a PTO spot, but no PTO on it now. Elec/Hydro would probably just be easier. The truck will be here on Sunday, as long as it makes the 700 mile trip down here  . This truck is carbed, he's going to give me a stock 4 barrel carb and intake if I want to swap out the 2 barrell that's on it now. I'm going to do a full electric tune up and fluid change to start it off. We will take the bed off too while he's here.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool, can't wait to see it. There are not too many trucks this old running. Right now, I have all the fuel lines, the tank, the sending unit, the exhaust (and headers), the skid plate, and the rear driveshaft off right now. I am getting a new tank soon, then start putting everything back together. I have also thought about making this an investment. I want to fix it up, run it in the mud for a while, and then try to sell it to make a small profit for my time. The only problem is the fact that it has a 178k miles. It is hard to convince people that it is ok because of all the new parts.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Seeing as how I am only paying $800.00 for it, I'm sure I can make atleast a small profit. He's been driving it and says that it's been running great. We've been friends for 16 years, so he's trustworthy. The one thing I will need to get fixed is the second gear. He said it grinds a little unless you get it just right. Maybe a new synchro or something. I have never dug into a manual, or even an auto. I want to make this truck mean looking along with my '04 Ram. I'm am starting to think of a big mean bumper for up front. It will go in front of the stock one. I want to put "move over" written backwards on it. Ha Ha.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here it is. This morning we took the bed off and removed the interior and replace the sheet metal on the drivers foot area. We then Herculined the floor, it looks awesome.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hahaha... that looks so familiar. Hopefully i am going to have mine up and running today, but of course something will go wrong. You'll like that truck. The floor has been replaces on mine and a Rhinoed it. Looks much better and you can't see through the floor. That seems to be a very common problem. Yours has the lower door rust just like mine.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I found 2 doors, hood and a bumper at a junk yard this morning. We are going back tomorrow morning and getting all four pieces for $300.00. No rust on any of them, since the donor is a southern truck. Mine is from Mass. The Herculiner came out awesome. The interior is all back in now too. I need to get an entirely new E-brake system, that should be fun. There is an exhaust leak somewhere too. It really needs plugs, wires and cap. Should be fun!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like fun. The E Brake system is not too bad, but it more just a PITA.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I finally got mine running yesterday and today. What a PITA!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I did plugs, wires, cap and rotor yesterday. I took the air cleaner off to make life easier and noticed it has throttle body injection, my buddy said it was 2 barrel carbed. I need to fix some exhaust leaks now. I pressure washed it today, but it still needs more. I am surprised that the A/C works. What was wrong with yours?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The fuel tank sending unit broke off at one of the elbows. I had to drop the tank which was fun. I got a new sending unit, but the guy ordered it for a Ram Van. I modified it a little and made it work. The ring that went around the sending unit to hold it in the tank is a discontinued part. There were two in the country and they each wanted like $95 for it, so I made my own out of a drain cap which worked well. While I was under there, I replaced all the fuel line and took off the exhaust because it was leaking everywhere. I got it running, but it ran like crap and stalled out every time it went under power. I was puzzled, but it turned out to be my brand new battery from Sears was junk. I love that warranty they offer. Brand new battery worth $106 for free! No all I have to do it build an exhaust, fix the power steering a little and maybe clean the carb. There is also something wrong with my stereo. It plays AM stations and CDs, but no FM?!?!?:realmad:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My sending unit looks pretty fresh, but it may not be. The fuel lines are not leaking, but they are rusted and the rubber hoses are dry and cracking. Where do I get new steel lines for fuel? Make them out of brake lines or are they a pre fabbed part? My truck has a new power steering pump and alternator. It has an Optima red top battery in it that my buddy bought. It also has a new smog pump, but they don't do emissions down here on anything older than '97 or '94, just safety and my lights and Ebrake need work. I might just rip off all the emissions since they are not needed. If I do, maybe you'll be interested in the parts, seeing as how you are in Mass and they still do emissions on old beaters like these trucks. My truck actually has a Mass Rejected sticker on it for emissions. When we had the floor out I saw this round ball with hoses coming out, it looks like a toilet bowl float, it's on the frame near the tranny. What is this for? I love mechanical work, but geez theres more to this truck than I was hoping  . Oh well, still fun.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have no idea on the fuel lines. The steel lines had been done on the truck before I bought it, but not the rubber. I thought I might as well do them as they looked a little dry and cracked. Basically everything has been replaced on my truck. Whatever hasn't been replaced I am sure will break in no time! I'll keep you in mind about the smog stuff. Right now I have been just driving it around on back roads and my long driveway w/o an inspection sticker until I get all the little bugs worked out, and then maybe next week get it inspected. It passed last year, so hopefully it will do the same this year. I have no idea what that ball is. I saw that on mine and thought that it would be better for me no to even touch it! I know what you mean about too much stuff on the truck. It is better than newer ones, but there is a lot to it. Just more stuff to go wrong! Here is an updated pic with a little newer shocks and it bends decent:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is another:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks great! What plow you gonna put on that? I hate inspections, just revenue, as if registrations and fuel tax are not enough. I'll try to get some pics on tomorrow of where the truck is at now.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't really know if I am going to put a plow on it. If one comes up and it is at the right time I might get one. I aloready have my good Chevy 1500 and my tractor. I am a one man operation, so it is hard to drive three things at once! I hate inspections too. I understand that they need to check for safety and everything which I think is great, but they chatge way too much for it and they sometimes seem like they try to fail you. It costs me $29 for an inspection. I think they should make them free. It would make it a lot less of a pain. Anyway, can't wait to see pics of your truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I fell asleep this afternoon  , so I'll take them tomorrow. What weight of gear oil goes in the tranny? 4 spd. It grinds a little from 1st to 2nd, so I am going to try an oil change before I tear into it. (if I ever do).


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have no idea about the gear oil, sorry. All the fluids and filters were changed when I bought it. It might be different from an auto to a stick anyways.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey First, new pics under the pictures forum.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw them. It is lookin' good man!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks man. There are two dents to remove. I need to go find a dent puller. They wont be perfect, but I dont want to replace the fenders since they have no rot.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, with the older sheetmetal a dent puller does better job than on newer vehicles. I'm going to put some foglights on mine today, hopefully.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Banksy! How is your truck coming along? I sold mine:crying: A guy offered me $1700 cash on the spot for it and I sold it to him. I was not even trying to sell it. He had noticed me driving it around my house and asked if I would sell it. It needed some more work, so I thought $1700 was a good price for it with 179k miles on it. So, I took the money and ran. Oh well, I'll get another one sometime. It was a fun truck to work on.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey man, thanks for checkin in. I'd sell mine if I got offered that kind of money too. I replaced the passenger door and removed the grill and trim to start getting stuff painted. This afternoon I plan on taking both bumpers and plow frame off for paint prep. It's slow going, but I'm in no rush and the gas prices are not helping either for me to hurry up. I scrapped the hood, pass door and tailgate and bed for $20 the other day, the yard looks better now. I'll get some more pics on here, but right now not much has changed but the door. I'm going to put western style mirrors on it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool. The gas prices are a killer. I was getting 8 around town and 10-12 on the highway at best. Be careful with those west coat mirrors. Use all rust proof hradware. The guy that owned my truck before me put those on and the bolts rusted and it started to run down the paint. They look great on these trucks tho!


----------

